# John Colquhoun on the covenant of grace and the one eternal act of God’s will



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2020)

The infinitely glorious plan of man’s redemption, projected from everlasting, in the secret counsel of the adorable Trinity, is a manifold mystery; a mystery, the complicated plies of which, we are infinitely far from being able, fully to unfold. In the view of Jehovah, however, if I may so say, it is all one piece: for, to Him who inhabiteth eternity, all things appear together and at once: one object is not before, nor another after, as with us, who are only creatures, and creatures of time. Now it was, according to that stupendous plan of redeeming love, that the covenant of grace, was entered into, between the contracting Parties.

According to our finite manner of conceiving spiritual objects, we have to think of that covenant, as made of old, in a period which is long since elapsed; which has passed away, long, infinitely long, before the world began. But to the eternal, the glorious, Parties themselves, the making of it is ever new, and ever-present. Nothing to them can be either past or future. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on the covenant of grace and the one eternal act of God’s will.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

